# Vacaciones febrero



## mariela

Hola a todos , soy nueva en este foro. les cuento que tenemos pensado ir con mi familia en febrero, pero estamos a la espera del dining plan free. Es una tortura!!! alguien sabe si esta por salir o escucharon algun rumor. Estamos dilatando la compra de pasajes porque no queremos errarle ala fecha. Pero por ahora nada. 
Nosotros estuvimos en diciembre del 2011 si alguien quiere saber lago... pregunten que les cuento!!!
Saludos y mil gracias!.
mariela


----------



## cyctorres

saludos y bienvenida, he estado buscando informacion pero no he visto nada. si veo algo te dejare saber


----------



## cyctorres

Ok. hoy vi en otra pagina que se dedica a viajes y a dar informacion y opiniones sobre disney que es POSIBLE que si haya plan de comidas desde enero a marzo pero el predice que seran menos semanas y que pronto ya no ofreceran el plan de comidas. te envio por  mensaje privado el link de la pagina para que la revises


----------



## mariela

Hola muchas gracias!!! lo lei bueno esperemos qeu al menos salga pronto asi podemos definir ya el viaje, aca en argentina esta medio complicado el tema viajes al exterior y dolares asi que bue, cuanto antes salga mejor.
Otra vez gracias!!


----------



## pablo

Hola Mariela! te comento que nosotros (que también vivimos en Argentina) nos vamos a fines de enero y estamos esperando el plan de comidas gratis o algún descuento. A pesar de que todavía no salieron los descuentos nosotros ya hicimos la reserva a través de Dreamsunlimitedtravel com (es una agencia de EEUU) y te cuento por qué: cuando viajamos en el 2010 hicimos la reserva con ellos (también para enero) ni bien salieron los precios y pagamos sólo un depósito de u$s200 ya que el total había que pagarlo 45 días antes de viajar. En el interín ellos te buscan descuentos y nos consiguieron u$s700 de descuento sobre el total de la estadía: primero aplicaron el plan de comidas gratis que nos ahorró 550 y luego una oferta nueva que nos ahorró otros 150. Lo bueno que tienen es que los pagos los procesa Disney o Universal directamente y podés ir adelantando pagos. Si ya tienen decidido viajar y no tienen problemas en pagar con la tarjeta de crédito en dólares (maldita AFIP), es una opción muy recomendable, sobre todo porque te dan un montón de información, te buscan los descuentos, te realizan las reservas en los restaurates, etc.
Cualquier duda en la que te pueda ayudar, avisame.
Buen viaje!


----------



## cyctorres

pablo said:


> Hola Mariela! te comento que nosotros (que también vivimos en Argentina) nos vamos a fines de enero y estamos esperando el plan de comidas gratis o algún descuento. A pesar de que todavía no salieron los descuentos nosotros ya hicimos la reserva a través de Dreamsunlimitedtravel com (es una agencia de EEUU) y te cuento por qué: cuando viajamos en el 2010 hicimos la reserva con ellos (también para enero) ni bien salieron los precios y pagamos sólo un depósito de u$s200 ya que el total había que pagarlo 45 días antes de viajar. En el interín ellos te buscan descuentos y nos consiguieron u$s700 de descuento sobre el total de la estadía: primero aplicaron el plan de comidas gratis que nos ahorró 550 y luego una oferta nueva que nos ahorró otros 150. Lo bueno que tienen es que los pagos los procesa Disney o Universal directamente y podés ir adelantando pagos. Si ya tienen decidido viajar y no tienen problemas en pagar con la tarjeta de crédito en dólares (maldita AFIP), es una opción muy recomendable, sobre todo porque te dan un montón de información, te buscan los descuentos, te realizan las reservas en los restaurates, etc.
> Cualquier duda en la que te pueda ayudar, avisame.
> Buen viaje!



Muy cierto yo lo he usado varias veces y siempre me han encontrado buenos precios y tienen excelentes beneficios


----------



## mariela

Muchas gracias, mi temor es que pague los 200usd y dsp no salga el plan de comida. La verdad que sin el plan, alojarse adentro es mucha plata, entonces iriamos por fuera. Es por eso que todavia no resolvi nada.... sigo eperando el plan.
Igualmente les pregunto, a parte del free dining les aplicaron otro descuetno? Salia mas barato qeu contratar por disney directo???
Mil gracias gente!!!
Asi uno se ayuda!


----------



## cyctorres

mariela said:


> Muchas gracias, mi temor es que pague los 200usd y dsp no salga el plan de comida. La verdad que sin el plan, alojarse adentro es mucha plata, entonces iriamos por fuera. Es por eso que todavia no resolvi nada.... sigo eperando el plan.
> Igualmente les pregunto, a parte del free dining les aplicaron otro descuetno? Salia mas barato qeu contratar por disney directo???
> Mil gracias gente!!!
> Asi uno se ayuda!



Sale al mismo costo que hacerlo con Disney directo, la diferencia es que si sale un especial y tu estas con disney tu tienes que llamar para que te apliquen el especial . al contrario de esta compañia ellos te aplican automaticamente el especial. aun si ya has pagado todo y sale un especial ellos te devuelven la parte que salio en especial, eso lo hicieron conmigo , a mi me devolvieron sobre 500 dolares luego de yo haberlos pagado pq salio un especial luego de yo haber pagado. en adicion a los extras que te ofecen


----------



## viajeromagico

Mariela, un rumor aùn no confirmado totalmente indica que lo que habrà para febrero no es el plan gratis sino una tarifa reducida del plan.


----------



## viajeromagico

Aclaro porque quedò escueto el tema del rumor.
Aparentemente el plan tendrà costo de niño para todos los integrantes del grupo.
Este beneficio serà para el quick plan en paquetes de hoteles value y para el plan regular en paquetes con hoteles superiores.
Asì, el plan quick te quedarà a un costo por adulto de U$S 15 aprox si te quedas en un Value y el plan regular te quedarà a un costo por adulto de U$S 17 aprox si te quedas en un moderado.
Esto por dìa por persona (en esta promo, adultos y niños pagarìan igual)
Es un ahorro de entre un 40 y un 50% sobre el costo total del plan de comidas.
Veremos si se confirma o no.


----------



## pablo

Mariela, tengo una reserva para enero y me acaban de conseguir un descuento de u$s600 por lo tanto asumo que salió algún tipo de promoción, pero no sé cual... ¡espero te sirva el dato!


----------

